# Making Friends - Clubs, Societies and Groups?



## Deadbeathero (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi All,

First post here, so I'd like to take this opportunity to say hello to you all  

A little about myself, I'm 27 years of age, due to move out to Limassol with my partner this May-June. We've both been frantically arranging work, places to live, shipping etc. One thing I'm keen to develop once I arrive is a solid group of friends. 

I appreciate the only real way to do this is put myself out there. I've been looking into groups to join once I arrive – e.g. hiking groups, greek language classes etc. 

For those of you who have lived in Cyprus for a while, or perhaps those that have just arrived on the island... How did you make friends? Are there any groups/clubs that are available on the island which will serve as a way to meet new people and experience this beautiful country?

I'm very open minded, so any any all contributions to this post are welcomed and appreciated. 


Thanks in advance!

Chris


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Chris

We did exactly the same as you're planning when we moved to Cyprus 16 years ago.

There is a walking group in Limassol that meets alternate Saturday mornings, walks for a couple of hours and then goes for an (optional) lunch at a local taverna. There are no fees to join and ages of members are varied.

If you're interested you can contact the group's coordinator by completing the form at Walking Group.

Regards,


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Chris

You are moving to the right place. Limassol has plenty of activities for you.

You could do worse than taking up Dragon Boat Racing with the Limassol Spartans. We train every Saturday and Sunday at 1015 and take part in regular races and events. We travel abroad to compete also from time to time. Great way to be outdoors, get a full body workout an meet lots of people (there are 20 paddlers in the boat) from many nationalities.

Hope to see you on the water

Garry


----------



## MaryAndreou (Jul 20, 2017)

Lots to do in Cyprus and can find groups online for just about every interest.
Rambling groups we walk with: Cyprus Strollers - every week on alternate Sat/Sun and Cyprus Rambling Group (based in Limassol and Paphos mostly uk expats who walk Sunday every fortnight.


----------

